# Happy Birthday, forty_caliber!



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 31, 2017)

It may be Halloween, but this is no trick. I hope you have a great birthday and a wonderful year ahead.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 31, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> It may be Halloween, but this is no trick. I hope you have a great birthday and a wonderful year ahead.


Happy birthday, .40!    

CG, you outdo your cakes every time!


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 31, 2017)

Happy Birthday .40!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 31, 2017)

Happy Birthday, .40!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 31, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 31, 2017)

happy birthday .40 !


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 31, 2017)

Happy birthday, .40!   Stop in and say hey when you get a chance!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 31, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> It may be Halloween, but this is no trick. I hope you have a great birthday and a wonderful year ahead.



That Texas cake deserves another look.
We sure miss you around here .40 and hope you have a great Birthday!


----------

